# Stihl chainsaw



## jackman44 (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought a MS 180 Chainsaw that was not firing.I put a new ignition coil,and spark plug on,and it is now firing.I sprayed some fuel into plug hole but I can't get it to start.I sure could use some help,if anyone has any advice.
Thanks
Jackman44


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check the arrestor screen in the muffler, could be clogged.


----------



## jackman44 (Oct 2, 2008)

*chainsaw*

The arrestor is clear.I am soaking the flywheel bolt in oil.I will try to get it off tomorrow,and see if the pin if stripped.
Jack


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Carb may need some attention.
Dean


----------



## jackman44 (Oct 2, 2008)

*key*

The flywheel is off,and it looks like the key is made with the flywheel.Is that the way Stihl makes their saws?
Jack


----------



## Silverblue58vet (Oct 20, 2008)

Three Basic reasons why engines will not run,, SPARK,AIR AND FUEL. U usually have plenty of air, and seem to have spark, on a two cycle it is a common problem to become flooded with the mixture in the bottom of the crankcase. In GENERAL,, ether is not GOOD for 2 cycles and can lead to very quick SCORING, or other problems, there is a REASON oil is MIXED with the FUEL!! Is the plug WET, when you remove it?? If so, the crankcase is usually overun with the mixture. Remove the plug and tip the saw upside down and shake what is left of the gas and oil out of there. Then drip a little bit of clean, preferably two cycle oil down the cylinder and pull the recoil over or spin the flywheel if the recoil is broke until the compressions air out the crankcase. Then CAREFULLY put the sparkplug over the hole and pull again slowly to let the spark engage what is left of the fuel mixture to backfire down into the crankcase. After a short amount of this, replace the plug and start from scratch in your starting procedure. You might have to choke it as normal starting, but to begin, just pull to get it firing, and cleaning the rest of the gas and oil in the crankcase that has accumulated, even though you dumped it out. EXTREME care should be taken WHEN DOING THIS PROCEDURE!!!!! There will be small flareups usually contained in the crankcase to expend the air. A common reply when explaining this is it will ruin the seals, or blow a seal etc, Have never had that happen and have used this technique on thousands of two cycle engines, large and small, and get that startled or squinting look from someone who has not seen this unrecommended procedure.<> Get the regular mixture out of the way, your extra gas,,, and have a fire extinguisher or some water available also,,And DO OUTSIDE!! USE COMMON SENSE! It should clean itself out doing this, and I and other techs have done this thousands of times with no explosions and no fires,,When I first saw someone do this I thought he was a COMPLETE IDIOT! Have worked on engines for over 35 years and certified, and also in the Street SMART sense, U and I both want to live a LONG TIME! Hope it works! ie, sometimes you have to disconnect or pinch the fuel line to the carb before doing this to eliminate the new fuel from adding to the already flooded interior of the crankcase. I can see the email come in on this one!!!! READ this TWICE BEFORE U TRY THIS!!! SD


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

jackman44 said:


> I bought a MS 180 Chainsaw that was not firing.I put a new ignition coil,and spark plug on,and it is now firing.I sprayed some fuel into plug hole but I can't get it to start.I sure could use some help,if anyone has any advice.
> Thanks
> Jackman44


if it isn't firing with some gas in there, I would take the muffler off and look for scoring of the cylinder

also, check your compression to be on the safe side also


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> if it isn't firing with some gas in there, I would take the muffler off and look for scoring of the cylinder
> 
> also, check your compression to be on the safe side also


FYI - those saws new were only about $150.00 or so...can't see putting much effort into it, but you've been given good advice about checking compression by 2 posts, as it's vital. If it doesn't fire on a prime directly into the plug boss, and has spark, compression is the missing component.


----------



## jackman44 (Oct 2, 2008)

Where does the oil come out on the chain?Maybe I should ask what will cause the chain from getting oil?


----------

